# Backpacking destinations (looking for advice)



## Jacobh77 (Mar 12, 2003)

Like most of you, I am ready for the winter to be over. I am pretty anxious to break out my gear and get out on the trails. I have lived in the Northeast for a few years, and I have spent as much time as possible doing day hikes and camping - mostly around state parks in Mass. and Vermont. This year, however, I am hoping to do a few more backpacking excursions and I am looking for some destinations and advice. 

My plan is for 4-5 days in early June, but I am having a tough time settling on a place to go. I am hoping for something not too intensive, yet still challenging. I figure around 7-10 miles a day. I think I would prefer something in the backcountry, away from the coast, yet maybe near a lake or in the mountains. I have been looking mostly in Maine (where I have never camped) and in Vermont (where I have mostly camped), but have not been able to find suitable trails. I must admit I am a neophyte when It comes to planning these outings, and I would be happy with any advice I can get. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## pedxing (Mar 13, 2003)

*The AT in Maine or NH*

Since you are new to planning these outings, I'd suggest you do your four to five day hike on the AT in Maine or New Hampshire.  A book like  provides pretty good section by section descriptions of the trail.  Because much of it is designed with day hikers in mind, it gives good descriptions of the places where you can begin or end your trip.  A book like Wingfoot's thru-hiker's guide also gives a good idea of the resources available on and near the trail.  The contour maps that come with the AT guides for Maine and New Hampshire are also useful as you can get a good idea of the ups and downs that any section will entail.  Along most of the AT there are hostels that will shuttle you to and from the trail, or back to your car when you finish the trip - either for free (if you stay there) or for a fee.

Wingfoot's guide also covers MA and VT (and the rest of the AT).  There are also AT guidebooks for MA, NY, VT (etc.).   I haven't read "Exploring Appalachian Trail: Southern New England" - but assume it would be pretty useful if you chose to hike in MA or VT.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 13, 2003)

That time of year I'd avoid ME & VT if you wish to avoid some black flies.  IMO ME & ADk's then VT are worse than CT, NH & MA.  If teh Whites in NH are your choice, the AMC's White Mountain Guide provides all you would need to know & has maps for the entire region.  One issue there though might be snow in early June, especially on higher wooded ridges with Trails like Franconia Ridge south of Little Haystack & the Twinway.

If snow is an issue up North, Catskills over an attractive alternative.  Bugs may be real bad so bring the DEET.


----------



## earlyriser (Apr 6, 2003)

Hello all,

I was looking to go backpacking for 4-5 days in June too but after reading all about black flies am reconsidering. (If you only have 5 days why make them miserable). But that brings up a new question. 

Also, I was thinking of Vermont in May (pre-blackfly) but they seem to frown on hiking during mud season. 

If you only have 4-5 days somewhere between late May and September, you are in moderate shape (15-20 miles per day on moderate terrain), want to be in New England, perferably the AT, but not CT or MASS. - when and where would you go?


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 7, 2003)

Like clockwork the blackflies arrive mid-May around the 10th-14th. Maybe later this year with the extra snowfalls. There are more of them in the lower elevations of woods and fields on windless days. The Spring winds, and the remaining snow pockets at the higher elevations are their enemy. I'm saying on windy days at 3k' plus you may never even be bothered by any.

Many Spring days at 4k' & 5k' people from here and down country say they never even noticed any. Views of the mountains before the leaves open are superb. If one can hike 15 miles a day in mtn terrain, try a traverse of the AT. Franconia to Gorham is one of the most beautiful sections with absolutely incredible views that will make you return again and often. I not only returned -- I decided to move here!


----------



## pedxing (Apr 7, 2003)

(Early riser: please forgive my laziness in editing something I wrote a while ago to fit your question)

If you want fun and challenging hiking on the AT: just about anywhere north of Franconia Ridge would be great.   If you want to avoid the crowds though, you’d best go North of Gorham or take a loop in NH that avoids the AT – you could put together some great loops in the Pemi – perhaps built around doing the Bonds.   Heading North of Gorham on the AT through the Mahoosucs would be great, but I think my favorite 4 – 5 day trip would be in Maine.  For example the stretch of the AT from Maine Highway 27 to Maine Highway 4 is great and takes you over some fantastic places (like Saddleback). This is about 32 miles. If you want more, you can hike further south, to Maine Highway 17 (7 more miles), South Arm Road (total=63 miles, adding on some nice peaks) or East Hill B (total about 73 miles).   This stretch of trail is every bit as gorgeous as the 100 mile wilderness, but more challenging and offers more in the way of spectacular views (like from Saddleback).   There are good shuttles available on Rt. 17, as well as South Arm and East Hill. Drivers from the hostels in Andover show up at the trail heads for pre-arranged pick-ups and to see who might be around.  One easy way to do this or a similar hike would be to drive to Andover ME and get shuttled to and from the trail. Bear, who runs The Cabin, shuttles people who use the hostel to and from the trail for free. I heard that the rates have gone up to 12 dollars a night for lodging and another 12 if you want AYCE for 24 hours  (when I was there, this included a “help yourself to whatever is in the downstairs Fridge” policy – the Fridge was full of ice cream, pizza fixings and left overs”).  I’m sure you can arrange a shuttle for a small fee if you don’t stay there.  Shuttle drivers are a regular presence at the trail heads in the area and you can probably bum a ride into town or back to a trail head for free.  The Cabin (http://www.thecabininmaine.com/ 207-392-1333) is great, but I’ve heard solid raves and no complaints about Pine Ellis (pine.ellis@juno.com 207-392-4161) and the Andover Guest house as well.  All of these hostels will help you do some slack packing if you want to make your travels easier.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 7, 2003)

Bug free really only happens after Halloween & ends in Mid-April.  I've only really seen the popular peaks in VT closed during mud season, I'm not sure any issues with southern portions of the LT.

Agree with Maine provideing more solitude, IMO also more bugs bring the main bug season.  (They do seem to limit people on the trail so if DEET is okay, bug season is a good time to go)

If I had to choose a time from 5/15 (may be a lot of snow left in May the way Spring - HA - is going after that one warm week) through 9/30 I'd go in the fall when temps are cooler, the summer vacation crowds are down & some color can be seen & the highest peaks may be white.  Mid-week would be my preferred time also. 

If distance is an issue on destination, fine, if you are just snubbing CT & MA because of elevation, you are missing some great hiking.  The Taconic Region offers some of the best views south of Moosilauke on & near the AT.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, North of Rte 2 sees little hiking, Franconia to Gorham sees the most. Depends how much you want solitude, elevation gain, and what kind of views you wish. Hiking to old Speck Mtn is good hike and you can see how amazing the Presies look as seen from the North. I can't hike 15 miles everyday for days any longer. So as a personal choice, I mostly do day hikes, as I live nearby. That way I can decide my pace for any given day. I return several times a year during all 4 season to repeat my favorite hikes: The Kinsmans to mainly view the entire Franconia Ridge. Garfield and Liberty to see the Pemi Wilderness (and the world!). Also Cherry Mtn (Martha and Owls Head) to see the best views of the Presies and Madison, the 5 Adams and Jefferson to see even more of the world!!

Bug free season is now until mid-May, or in October when the mountains are alive with color! When I'm on the move above 3k' in a Spring breeze, the bugs might buzz around you, but seldom have time to bite, or you don't notice them (really). I'll never let any bugs stop my fun. Completed my 19th winter here and just returned from a day of hiking to waterfalls in Crawford Notch. C'mon up and join the fun!!
----------------------------
May all your hikes be magnificent!


----------



## earlyriser (Apr 8, 2003)

*Thank you*

Wow, these are some great ideas. Thank you. I guess I've always been a bit intimidated by NH and Maine but they sound like the best places to go. I am interested in good views and  both solitude (so the mid-week suggestion is great) and good company. (funny how you can get both hiking)

I ruled out CT and MASS not because they are not beautiful, but because I've hiked them several times and also reserve them for short weekends. I am now looking for something a bit more challenging. 

I'm still a bit intimidated. Never done the 'big mountains' by myself, but there is always a first time.


----------



## pedxing (Apr 9, 2003)

No need to be intimidated... just stay away from the Northern Presis if you don't want the exposure, and stay south of the 100 mile wilderness.  In the warmer months, you can get away with a few mistakes - the woods are pretty forgiving, exits at are not too far away and - especially on the AT - there will be people crossing your path several times a day.  Without much recent experience, I started backpacking in the Whites with a pre-teen son and had a wonderful time - we made some dumb goofs and still had a blast.

Of course you should take it seriously, but have fun - you don't have to be a wilderness EMT or a triathlete.  One all around good source for backpacking/hiking info is http://www.outdoors.org/activities/hiking/index.shtml.  For AT mileage and shelter location, try: http://www.thebackpacker.com/trails/at.php


----------



## Paradox (Jun 21, 2003)

*Baldface Circle Trail................*

If you like a lot of ledge climbing, give the Baldfaces a try. They lie just east of the Carter range, and basically drop to sea level on the eastern side. I rank this hike second only to Adams via King Ravine in enjoyment, since it offers about as much exposure as a climb in the Franconias, without the crowds. The setting on this range is great for backpacking, since they are pretty far from heavily populated areas, and there is a pretty good shelter on South Baldface just before the ledges begin. If you look at the map, and see their elevations( 3569, and 3591) you would not think them to be that extraordinary, but once you walk this loop I can guarantee that you will come back again and again. It is fairly strenuous, and there are about 3 miles of exposed ridge walking, so be sure to do it on a day of god weather, and bring plenty of food and water. The loop is best done going up the South Peak, across the ridge to the north peak, and down to return in an easy 3 miles to the car. In Winter, the ledges of South Baldface are one huge snowfield, giving the mountain an unusually alpine look when approaching in the woods.


The trail is easy to follow, with good footing most of the way.........and out of the dozen or so times I have done these peaks, most of the time you have the summits to yourself.( always a plus!)


----------

